# Moore's Law: Beating The Noise Problem



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Moore's Law: Beating The Noise Problem.

*If it works in biological systems, why couldn't stochastic resonance improve the performance of memory chips?*









Stochastic resonance potential (See PDF document) Credit: S. A. Ibáñez, P. I. Fierens, G. A. Patterson, R. P. J. Perazzo, D. F. Grosz

PDF: One-bit stochastic resonance storage device.

-- Tom


----------

